# Recommend me a lat pulldown maching for my home gym!



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys im looking for a lat pulldown machine to add to my home gym (preferably one with a low pulley aswell). looking to spend about £300. Was very interested in the powertec one but have heard multiple accounts of how its not tall enough for the taller lifter to use properly.

Do you have a lat pulldown machine? what do you think of it?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/back_machines/powerline_lat_machine_grey/8835_p.html

Have that one in my garage, rarely use it but have done 90kg on it. Has a low pulley aswell. Says it can hold 113kg.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

WRT said:


> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/back_machines/powerline_lat_machine_grey/8835_p.html
> 
> Have that one in my garage, rarely use it but have done 90kg on it. Has a low pulley aswell. Says it can hold 113kg.


is it smooth to use? Do you think it would be tall enough for someone who is 6'1''?

The other option from fitness superstore would be the body solid lat machine:










which is £309

or from powerhouse fitness i could get the bodymax cf660 for £211.99:


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Far cheaper to get a chinning bar!


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Mark W H said:


> Far cheaper to get a chinning bar!


already got one, id like to be able to do pushdowns, low rows, cable curls, cable lat raises etc. Also i can only do about 8 widegrip pullups so id like the option to be able to do some higher rep work


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Have found the york FTS lat machine for £249, looks pretty decent










RRP is ~£400. Seems a pretty good deal, i think im going to have to go down to fitness superstores northampton showroom and try a load of them out to make sure they are actually tall enough for me


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Phil D said:


> is it smooth to use? Do you think it would be tall enough for someone who is 6'1''?


Yeah it's fine mate, I have to stand up to grip the bar properly and I'm 5'9 so should be ok.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

WRT said:


> Yeah it's fine mate, I have to stand up to grip the bar properly and I'm 5'9 so should be ok.


thanks for the info mate!


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i went to fitness superstores big northampton showroom today to try out the lat machines they sell and basicly i thought they were all crap. They all had massive amounts of friction when you used them, and most of them werent even tall enough to get a decent stretch in your lats.

Im just going to be patient and wait for a second hand commercial one to turn up


----------



## lexgravity (May 27, 2013)

Phil D said:


> Well i went to fitness superstores big northampton showroom today to try out the lat machines they sell and basicly i thought they were all crap. They all had massive amounts of friction when you used them, and most of them werent even tall enough to get a decent stretch in your lats.
> 
> Im just going to be patient and wait for a second hand commercial one to turn up


Hi Phil D, did you manage to buy a lat machine? If so what one did you get? I'm very tall and want to buy one for my home gym. Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Phil D said:


> Also i can only do about 8 widegrip pullups so id like the option to be able to do some higher rep work


If you did want to do some higher rep pull-ups, then one option would be to buy some resistance bands to use to give assistance. I've done this.

(This is straying further off topic, but FWIW some (e.g. Dorian Yates) would argue that you don't want to be doing wide grip pull-ups either, just something for you to investigate if you fancy:

http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/sports_body_training_performance_bodybuilding/yates_guide_to_a_better_back)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Doh! Just realised this is a thread that has been resurrected from over 4 years ago!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Phil D said:


> Well i went to fitness superstores big northampton showroom today to try out the lat machines they sell and basicly i thought they were all crap. They all had massive amounts of friction when you used them, and most of them werent even tall enough to get a decent stretch in your lats.
> 
> Im just going to be patient and wait for a second hand commercial one to turn up


I did the same, I ended up buying some 'Universal' branded pull down machine and low row machine off eBay. Lovely bit of 80's kit.


----------



## lexgravity (May 27, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I did the same, I ended up buying some 'Universal' branded pull down machine and low row machine off eBay. Lovely bit of 80's kit.


Blue would you recommend a lat machine? I want one for my home gym. I'm 6ft 6in need to get a good stretch out of a machine.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

lexgravity said:


> Blue would you recommend a lat machine? I want one for my home gym. I'm 6ft 6in need to get a good stretch out of a machine.


I'm 6' 2 and arms like an orang-utan, look at my avi.

Mine is OK for me but if I was in your shoes i'd be looking for a commercial second hand one but try before you buy obviously. Not all pull down machines are the same height. You really need one with a low seat or one without a seat even.


----------



## lexgravity (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Blue


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

lexgravity said:


> Thank you Blue


Have a few 'likes' for being polite.


----------

